# Href link to wesite using ip address



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

Does anyone know if it is a) legal and b) possible to link to a website by using the raw ip address and if so what is the syntax?
This doesn't work - 

```
<a href="http://213.171.193.5:21/ClassAds/ads.php" target="_blank">
```


----------



## allnodcoms (Jun 30, 2007)

Morning Jim!
a) Yes it is...
b) Ditto, and the syntax is... Exactly as you have it.

Two questions straight back at ya,
1) Why are you using port 21?
2) I assume this is part of your server move. Can't you just redirect the domain from your old host's CP?

Danny


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

Yes, Good Morning Danny,
Should I not be using the port?
The situation is this - I have a site to which I have added my Classified Ads package and because of it's expanding nature the existing domain is not big enough, whereas the client's second site (same hosts) is plenty big enough. So I want to save the client the extra expense of an upgrade and utilise the space on the second (static) site, without the user being able to see a link between the two.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

that won't work in your case because the IP number goes to a shared server on fasthosts 
you are trying to access a page that doesn't exist. fasthots have probably got 2 or 300 accounts on taht server 
you neeed to use the full domain name otherwise it will be blocked


----------



## allnodcoms (Jun 30, 2007)

Derek's right, if you're using a VPS you can't do that. I hadn't spotted the destination, the reason I mentioned the port is that 21 is reserved for FTP.
You should be able to point the old domain at the new hosting space though. I don't use FastHosts, so I'm not sure how they'd do it, but you could either change the DNS record for the site, or transfer it internally (if it's two separate accounts).
Check for an 'A' record in the DNS screen, you should be able to point this at IP of the new host space.

Danny

*CAUTIONARY NOTE:* If you're not sure Jim, contact FastHosts, or read the HELP / FAQ, first...


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks for the useful input guys! I shall contact the techs at GridHost on Monday and see what we can come up with...


----------

